# Esquema amplificador 45 watts - Quitar el encendido automático



## Theluisisla (Abr 1, 2014)

El amplificador funciona a la perfecion antes con el encendido automatico. Es un KENWOOD RXD-26L. Necesito separar el amplificador de todo, para hacerlo funcionar(Las etapas y el circuito protector tienen encendido automatico y debo ponerlas solo que al meter la corriente encienda). Bueno para hacer que funcione todo solo con el tranformador(sin Chips) debo modificar el circuito y no lo se hacer muy bien. Hay 2 partes que maneja el circuito el encendido automatico: 
1- alimentacion 13.5V sale del Q31(Pero no se como activarlo, para que de esa corriente)
2-Circuito protector también esta controlado por el microchip
Esquema= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (editado)(Pense encender el equalisador, solo como un pequeño preamplificador con una corriente de unos 11V)
Descargar= http://www.mediafire.com/download/qtwofypywi0f454/rxd-26+eSQUEMA.jpg

Esquema sin Editar= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Descargar= https://www.mediafire.com/?2w13xofj1i5uk8j
Gracias de Ante mano.Porque todavía estoy aprendiendo.SALUDOS ...


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 1, 2014)

Buenas tardes bienvenido al Foro.

No entiendo la pregunta, pues inicias con la frase "amplificador funciona a la perfección".

Te comento que ese equipo de audio es muy bueno y si está funcionando a la perfección, sería triste matarlo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola *Theluisisla* con exactitud que quieres hacer porque hasta el momento discúlpame, pero no te e entendido 

otra cosa mi vista no es muy bueno, no veo un pomo la imagen podrías dividirla en 4 y volver a subirla a la imagen



lo que te puedo decir que para eliminar etapas es levantando las patas de los integrados y de esa forma vas quitando cosas (la pata que vas levantando es la que va a positivo +)


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 2, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola *Theluisisla* con exactitud que quieres hacer porque hasta el momento discúlpame, pero no te e entendido
> 
> otra cosa mi vista no es muy bueno, no veo un pomo la imagen podrías dividirla en 4 y volver a subirla a la imagen
> 
> ...



Ante Todo Muchas Gracias
Pues edite el texto y ahora esta mejor explicado. Pues esto lo que tengo pensado es montarlo en una caja Pioneer, y no caben ni quiero meter las pantallas debo de hacer que encienda solo con el tranformador. Dejar el circuito protector de las etapas y los 13,5V(para la primera parte de la etapa) y los -13,8(para el encendido de el equalizador, marcado como "L-R")

Los 45 y los -45 son faciles, solo quitar el rele. Saludos


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 2, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> Buenas tardes bienvenido al Foro.
> 
> No entiendo la pregunta, pues inicias con la frase "amplificador funciona a la perfección".
> 
> Te comento que ese equipo de audio es muy bueno y si está funcionando a la perfección, sería triste matarlo



Ante Todo Muchas Gracias
Pues edite el texto y ahora esta mejor explicado. Pues esto lo que tengo pensado es montarlo en una caja Pioneer, y no caben ni quiero meter las pantallas debo de hacer que encienda solo con el tranformador. Dejar el circuito protector de las etapas y los 13,5V(para la primera parte de la etapa) y los -13,8(para el encendido de el equalizador, marcado como "L-R")

Los 45 y los -45 son faciles, solo quitar el rele. Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 2, 2014)

te vamos a ayudar solo danos tiempo no seas ansioso, hacemos lo que podemos después te digo como hacer, solo que no tengo tiempo



encima el coso que elegiste para subir la foto es un roba tiempo, dice 45 minutos para la descarga


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 2, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> te vamos a ayudar solo danos tiempo no seas ansioso, hacemos lo que podemos después te digo como hacer, solo que no tengo tiempo
> 
> 
> 
> encima el coso que elegiste para subir la foto es un roba tiempo, dice 45 minutos para la descarga



Ante todo te lo agradesco
Perdona si fui ansioso, es que llevo un tiempo queriendo terminarlo y no tengo el suficiente conocimiento para hacerlo. Te dejo el esquema en distintos servidores, aunque mediafire a mi me tarda 20 segundos:
Mega= https://mega.co.nz/#!l48BCTqQ!3W9-P7FE87k0iVkT7LveB1ACozk9vgO7zC7nkHqemh4
4share= http://www.4shared.com/rar/MqJEEuVbba/Esquema_Amplificador_45WATS.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2014)

Para encenderlo :

En el conector de abajo a la izquierda , que se llama *G* , le tenes que dar 5 volt a la pata 8 que dice Power ON /OFF.

O sinó cortocircuitar colector-emisor del transistor Q27 , que es el último de la derecha.

Probá y comentá a ver cómo seguimos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para encenderlo :
> 
> En el conector de abajo a la izquierda , que se llama *G* , le tenes que dar masa (cero volt) a la pata 8 que dice Power ON /OFF.
> 
> ...



es *Q26* el ultimo, y si es el que tiene que puentear y la protección queda inhabilitada. Suelda un cablecito entre el emisor y el colector del mismo transistor o sino puentea las llaves del relay como quieras. Si no me equivoco el relay tiene que ser de 24 Volts. 

¿Los transistores de salida darlintong que código tienen?


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 3, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> es *Q26* el ultimo, y si es el que tiene que puentear y la protección queda inhabilitada. Suelda un cablecito entre el emisor y el colector del mismo transistor o sino puentea las llaves del relay como quieras. Si no me equivoco el relay tiene que ser de 24 Volts.
> 
> ¿Los transistores de salida darlintong que código tienen?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 107858



Aqui esta todo, Nombre de los finales y unas preguntas. SALUDOS 
Mediafare= https://www.mediafire.com/?y01n91y79v9kuz9
Mega= https://mega.co.nz/#!E5UT1KrQ!lHIa1rZUGbYB097NrYwZAavoif_ca5_aA2_R9GfSrhk


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2014)

Comenzá encendiéndolo como te dije y metele señal (MP3) por el conector que en el plano está arriba a la izquierda y se llama* H* -> From VR patas 9 , 10 y 11




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para encenderlo :
> En el conector de abajo a la izquierda , que se llama *G* , le tenes que dar 5 volt a la pata 8 que dice Power ON /OFF.
> 
> O sinó cortocircuitar colector-emisor del transistor Q27 , que es el último de la derecha.


 
Si no tuvieras audio cortocircuitá colectr emisor de Q26

O metele directamente 5V al cable 8 y al 11 verde.

A ver si suena y seguimos !


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comenzá encendiéndolo como te dije y metele señal (MP3) por el conector que en el plano está arriba a la izquierda y se llama* H* -> From VR patas 9 , 10 y 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He probado puntear los 2 rele(Q27 Y Q26)(Saltan) pero no hay sonido. También probe puntear el Q27 y medi si habia los 13.5V pero no los da(Pense que el Q27 Encenderia los 13.5V). SALUDOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2014)

Asegurate que le lleguen +45 y -45 al amplificador de potencia ; vienen de la fuente, son de esos cables rojos


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Asegurate que le lleguen +45 y -45 al amplificador de potencia ; vienen de la fuente, son de esos cables rojos



El primer relé los pasa, el problema es que los transistores de audio los primeros no reciben los 13.5V del regulador no enciende
Son los Q1~Q4


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2014)

fíjate si en la base de Q31 en la en la entrada esta la tensión de +14V.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2014)

Fijate que de abajo del *Power Relay K2* sale un cablecito que va hasta Q39 y Q34  donde dice _*Power OFF (ON)*_ , de ahí surge la cosa


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que de abajo del *Power Relay K2* sale un cablecito que va hasta Q39 y Q34  donde dice _*Power OFF (ON)*_ , de ahí surge la cosa



Ante Todo muchas Gracias por la ayuda que me estáis dando.
Lo he probado mejor hoy de día, le he metido trosos de estaño al Q27 y Q26 y suena bien.
El Q27 Activa el voltaje los 13.5V, pero no hace saltar el otro del circuito protector. Alguna idea  
para hacer que funcione el circuito protector??



En el caso de dejarlo así punteado el Q27 y Q26 ¿Puedo quitarlos y dejar un punte donde estaba emisor y colector?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2014)

Nuevo encendido : 

Nueva Protección : 

El capacitor es para dar el retardo de parlantes , probá con 1uF , o 10uF , o 100uF . . .


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nuevo encendido : Ver el archivo adjunto 107931
> 
> Nueva Protección : Ver el archivo adjunto 107933
> 
> El capacitor es para dar el retardo de parlantes , probá con 1uF , o 10uF , o 100uF . . .



El encendido sera un llave antes del tranformador, así que pondre un puente en el Q27.
Para el circuito protector que punteo el cable 11 y 15 o hago ese circuito??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2014)

Theluisisla dijo:


> El encendido sera un llave antes del tranformador, así que pondre un puente en el Q27.
> Para el circuito protector que punteo el cable 11 y 15 o hago ese circuito??



todos son validos, te damos altenativas para que veas cual quieres o consideran que te van a dar menos trabajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2014)

Para que funcione la protección y retardo de parlantes , tenés que hacer ese circuito , si o si .


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para que funcione la protección y retardo de parlantes , tenés que hacer ese circuito , si o si .



Voy a usar un transistor 2SC2878, y las resistencias son de 12K las que tengo no importan no??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2014)

Si , probalo , es medio justo en la tensión , pero probalo.

Creo que no habrá problemas con 12k 

Saludos !

Corrijo , está bien la tensión, si solo va a trabajar a 12 V

- Agrego , la resistencia de la izquierda es la que hace encender el relé , si el relé no cierra , hay que achicarla.

- El capacitor haría un pequeño retraso para que el parlante no haga plop , cuanto mas chico mejor , si el amplificador no hace plop , se puede evitar.

- La resistencia de la base del transistor , es la que dispara la protección , para probarlo tenés que poner a masa el cátodo de D5 o D6.

Si el relé abre , todo bien y si no abre tenés que achicar de 10k



Ver el archivo adjunto 107933

Al relé de protección le podés poner un led verde o azul + 2k2 en paralelo con la bobina , así te indica que todo OK


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , probalo , es medio justo en la tensión , pero probalo.
> 
> Creo que no habrá problemas con 12k
> 
> ...



Osea que no le hace falta resistencia?? Y si hace falta no tendrá muy poca corriente con 12K??
Y una cosa un led para encenderlo con esos 12V con 680ohm no vale no deberá ser mas grande la resistencia no??





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , probalo , es medio justo en la tensión , pero probalo.
> 
> Creo que no habrá problemas con 12k
> 
> ...




Ok me quedo mas claro osea sin la resistencia de la izquierda el relé no se cierra no??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2014)

Adonde dije que no hace falta !?!?!? 

Si van las resistencias porque sinó podés quemar las bases de los transistores por pasarte de corriente.

Tenés razón ese relé funciona con 12 V , me había confundido con 25 V , ponele 680


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Adonde dije que no hace falta !?!?!?
> 
> Si van las resistencias porque sinó podés quemar las bases de los transistores por pasarte de corriente.
> 
> Tenés razón ese relé funciona con 12 V , me había confundido con 25 V , ponele 680



No es de 24V el relé, pero funcionan bien con 12V, perdona me refería la resistencia de 680ohm para encender un led y que si era poco ohm si le meto 12V??
El led es el de encendido de la caja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2014)

No me cambies de temas y no me vuelvas loco llevándome de acá para allá como cachetazo de loco ! 

El relé de protección funciona con 24 V desde la fuente de 24 V , así que un led verde o azul en paralelo con su bobina , para indicar que todo está Ok , llevaría cómo mínimo 1k5.


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me cambies de temas y no me vuelvas loco llevándome de acá para allá como cachetazo de loco !
> 
> El relé de protección funciona con 24 V desde la fuente de 24 V , así que un led verde o azul en paralelo con su bobina , para indicar que todo está Ok , llevaría cómo mínimo 1k5.



Ok, perdona are el circuito con las 2 resistencias de 12K y si no va le pongo 10K ya te contare como a ido.


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 13, 2014)

Pues era de un Pioneer el cual estoy montando otro amplificador. Tengo que hacer funcionar el tone solo con salida y entrada además de 14 voltios simétrico. 





http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/theluisisla/media/IMGP2833_zps2f82b48c.jpg.html




http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/theluisisla/media/IMGP2847_zps6731ab56.jpg.html
Esquema=
Mega= https://mega.co.nz/#!Uxt3VDRI!ehU-g3xgrzY3cYQSECs3hihe9R8PAkdIBBc0RMU-EI0
Mediafare= https://www.mediafire.com/?bblcay2u3w1cxt3 ...


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 13, 2014)

Quedaría así, lo que le falta el 14 que es el que enciende los leds creo. Las resistencias(100ohm) en un cuadrado azul las quitare por que los 14V lo aguanta creo.




http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/theluisisla/media/TONEModificacionrecortado_zpsba83c5e3.png.html 

Saludos


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 15, 2014)

Ya taladre el acero con una broca negra que costo bastante hacerlo, pero ya esta puesto el transformador. Solo me queda saber si eso esta bien para que el Direct este apagado(Que no se lo que es), y falta el encendido de los leds.




http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/theluisisla/media/PioneerA-449teoricochico_zpse2c7cbe7.png.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

Mirá que los operacionales IC601 y IC602 necesitan alimentación doble , o sea ±14 V 

+14 entra por la R651 y -14 por la R652 , yo dejaría esas resistencias de 100 Ohms o las reemplazaría por díodos ya que trabajan junto con los C631 y C632 para el filtrado y desacople de la fuente de alimentación.

Que los obtenés de las patas 12 y 13 de la ficha H de la potencia.

Saludos !


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mirá que los operacionales IC601 y IC602 necesitan alimentación doble , o sea ±14 V
> 
> +14 entra por la R651 y -14 por la R652 , yo dejaría esas resistencias de 100 Ohms o las reemplazaría por díodos ya que trabajan junto con los C631 y C632 para el filtrado y desacople de la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> ...



Entonces dejo esas resistencias es que pensaba que bajarían la corriente que saldrá del regulador del esquema del amplificador de 45 WATTS. Entonces esta bien este circuito por el cable 14 que debe entrar los 3.5V para los leds??  




http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/theluisisla/media/TONEModificacionrecortado_zpsba83c5e3.png.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

> Entonces esta bien este circuito por el cable 14 que debe entrar los 3.5V para los leds??


 
No entiendo a que te referís ?


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No entiendo a que te referís ?



Eso era de un amplificador Pioneer solo quiero hacer funcionar el Tone, y necesito separarlo.
Dejarlo para meter las estradas y las corrientes para que funcione, pero tiene lo de "Direct" que es lo que me liaba. No se para que es y lo quiero poner como si no tuviera el "Direct" y dejar la chapa de Tone sola. SALUDOS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo , y ya te lo dije el otro día.

Vos me preguntas y yo trato de contestarte lo mas exacto posible , yo te pregunto y me cambias de tema . . . No  es así la cosa 

Te dije que no entendía que habías querido decir con 



> Entonces esta bien este circuito por el cable 14 que debe entrar los 3.5V para los leds??


 
Y no me contestás *especificamente *y con detalles . . . .

Yo no estoy dentro de tu cabeza cómo para saber que estás pensando !


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo , y ya te lo dije el otro día.
> 
> Vos me preguntas y yo trato de contestarte lo mas exacto posible , yo te pregunto y me cambias de tema . . . No  es así la cosa
> 
> ...



Me refería que si en el cable 14 debo meter 3,5V para encender los leds luminosos??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

No , fijate que los leds ENCIENDEN todos en serie , y que cada llavecita los cortocircuita para apagarlos.

Incluso te faltaría agregar el led de encendido que está en una plaquetita aparte.

No vas a usar la pata 14 de la ficha larga , sino las patas 5 y 6 de la otra ficha CN7 o J7



Cómo lo hace originalmente :


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , fijate que los leds ENCIENDEN todos en serie , y que cada llavecita los cortocircuita para apagarlos.
> 
> Incluso te faltaría agregar el led de encendido que está en una plaquetita aparte.
> 
> ...



Ok lo meteré a las 2 el 5 y 6. La pata 15 de la ficha larga, cuando esta apagado en el medio de las dos resistencias mete corriente negativa, y cuando esta encendido corriente positiva. Eso que hace??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2014)

Quizás porque el -14 sea constante mientras está enchufado , y el +14 solo aparece al activarse el relé.

Estando encendido ¿ Que cambia en esa pata 15 al accionar S703 DIRECT SW ON/OFF ?


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 16, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás porque el -14 sea constante mientras está enchufado , y el +14 solo aparece al activarse el relé.
> 
> Estando encendido ¿ Que cambia en esa pata 15 al accionar S703 DIRECT SW ON/OFF ?



Si te fijas la pata 15 va al catado del diodo 605 y  606. Si mal no recuerdo, si le metes corriente alterna, la polariza en el catado la corriente en negativa DC no?¿ pero si en el catado es negativa no polariza osea no pasa nada?
Así que el Q601 y el Q602 esta sin corriente en la base no?¿


----------



## Theluisisla (Abr 19, 2014)

Me estado fijando en el porque no quería quemarlo. Si te fijas la pata 15 va al catado del diodo 605 y  606 pero por el catado no entra corriente(Solo pasa del anodo al catodo).¿A la 15 no hay que meter corriente no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2014)

Sigue en el plano adonde va la pata 15


----------

